# All things covered except....



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Been on the forum off & on for a few years and appreciate the knowledge and advice that is offered here.

But here's one issue that still evades me....how do you get you wife or S/O to allow you to spend the money for something that you have such a passion for?

The last boat I bought was after I agreed to do the extension on the house, but that was almost 20 years ago. After 30 years of marriage, I'm afraid I've lost some bargaining chips and I don't think I could afford a boat *and* a divorce.....

Hope to spend less time on Sailnet and more time on the water in the future...

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

My dad gets new boats by convincing my mom it is fun and she enjoys it already.....so we are slowly working up in size we started w/ a 15 foot baot 5 years ago and are now up to 32 ft hopefully we will go a little bit bigger for longer trips, he also has the housework bribe.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you didn't specify weather she works or not or if she likes to go out on the boat with you or not. 

If she doesn't work or work much, She might need a new or newer car from time to time or repairs to current one.... If she doesn't like sailing muchuke 
it might be tougher sell

Sounds like a nice trade to me....:laugher :laugher


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

moreforLes said:


> you didn't specify weather she works or not or if she likes to go out on the boat with you or not.
> 
> If she doesn't work or work much, She might need a new or newer car from time to time or repairs to current one.... If she doesn't like sailing muchuke
> it might be tougher sell
> ...


Well, she does work and she really enjoyed our time on the boat in the BVI when we chartered and we're planning a return trip. She wanted a European vacation, so we're going in April and picking up her new car in Munich and taking a driving tour to Amsterdam via Belgium.

That's why I titled this thread "All things covered except".........


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

If you can't get it in a pre-nup,

just say it's the boat or the 24 year old!!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I followed the advice of a wise man up the dock from me. He told me to name the boat after my wife, and she'll let you spend as much as want to fix and/or upgrade it. His boat, the Dotty Lou III is of course named after his wife Dorothy Louise. My wifes name doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, and she really didn't want it named after her. So I did one better, I named it after her deceased grandmother who she was very close with, Cora Lee.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

When I met the love of my life, I was a mad keen sailor while she on the other hand was from a town 6 hours from the coast and had never been on a sailboat in her life. 

In the beginning it was difficult, but the best thing i did was to let her develop her own passion for sailing. To start with that mean't changing some of my more extreme plans, and taking it slowly with her. The best thing she did was make a decision to give it a go, so she went out and got lessons by herself and found that she really enjoyed it.

She now races very competitively on other peoples boats twice a week in addition to cruising with me. She went from knowing nothing and being totally unsure to now spending more time on the water than I do.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Some good ideas on this thread. I like the one about naming the boat after someone your S/O is close to. However in my case I'm not sure if "Dragon" (ie mother in law) would go down very well  

Recently we have started matching any additions / major spends on the yacht with additions at home, ie the new pilot chair was matched to a new outdoor setting. Seems to be working so far.

Ilenart


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

US27inKS said:


> I followed the advice of a wise man up the dock from me. He told me to name the boat after my wife, and she'll let you spend as much as want to fix and/or upgrade it.





Ilenart said:


> Some good ideas on this thread. I like the one about naming the boat after someone your S/O is close to. However in my case I'm not sure if "Dragon" (ie mother in law) would go down very well


You mean "Sea Witch" wouldn't be appropriate?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Could be worse...

My wife wants to sail around Cape Horn.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

It was easy for me. I just had to sell my boat when we got married, buy a house, pay off the mortgage, remodel the house, put money in the bank and then add 28 years of begging, pleading, complaining and whining and now I get to buy another boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I try to keep my wife as interested as possible..one thing I do, is let her see the difficulty of not having something I need...

Happen by accident, but last year we spent a whole day in dense fog, motoring slowly while I blew a horn and she had to ring a bell...

http://s125.photobucket.com/player..../p61/giuliettacsc/MOV02800.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

She knew that some friends were ahead of us, and arrived well ahead, because they have radar..

Last year, in December, she bought me one...

Same with pretty much everything else..My collection of spinnakers?? That she doesn't know..they're all blue anyway...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Notice that Alex also named his boat after his wife. Another wise man.


----------

